
Audio of Trump and Barr Advocating Using Force Against Protesters Leaked - Kapura
https://soundcloud.com/the-daily-beast-politics/trump-audio
======
rowawey
Trump: _When [Occupy Wall Street] was over, it was a beautiful thing._

